# when to have bitch spayed???



## mutley66 (Oct 25, 2014)

I am very annoyed with my vet and now worried. Our V bithc is 12 months, she had her first season in jan and the vet advised to book her in for end of march as that will give enough time for her season to finish. We went too vets this week for a pre op chat and the vet (a differant one, as there are many in the practice) stated the previous vet had added notes saying april / may for the op. this vet explained it should be at least 2 - 3 months after the first season ends to ensure the blood vessels have shrunk back to normal size to reduce any worry of excessive bleeding. He then wento to speak to the other vet and returned to say the other vet said it would probably be ok and to go ahead next week (7 weeks after season). I am very concerned at the contradictions and have cancelled the op until end of april which will then be 2.5 months after season. but would really appreciate advice on age etc of bitch being spayed please...


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: when to have bithc spayed???*

there is a lot of differing opinions - the advice I have seen favoured is waiting until at least 18 months to spay or neuter a bitch or dog. this gives them plenty of time to mature and ensure the body is ready for the change. 

Vizslas arent fully matured until about 2 years old.

there are lots of fors and against. I had to have Olive spayed as it was life or death as she had an infection called Pyometra, which is an infection in her womb. If she hadnt got that then she would have been spayed at around 18 months / 2 years so I knew her body was fully developed. She is now 2.5 years and only now is filling out etc and looking like an adult. 

Hope that helps. Agreed 100% with your decision to cancel this op though.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: when to have bithc spayed???*

A normal cycle heat should be every 6 months, but mother nature doesn't always play by the rules. So it could be sooner or later. What you are looking for is 3 months after the heat cycle, You don't want to do it right before a heat cycle either, so thats why they say 2 1/2 to 3 months in-between cycles is the time to spay.

Now if you want your bitch to have all the growth plates closed before the spay, you looking closer to her being 18- 24 months depending on her cycle. Its not something all vets look at, but the ones dealing with a lot of sporting breed do.

The smaller numbers are for small dogs, and the larger numbers are for the larger one. If you thought you were confused before, start looking into early spay and the higher risk of orthopedic injury.


----------

